# I am stumped as to what this colour would be?



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks like a shining silver looking buckskin. But I have no real colour "smarts" LOL. Would love to hear what the experts say. Were there any other pictures?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Akhal-Teke? Looks like maybe a buttermilk buckskin with that Teke shine thrown in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks buckskin to me, with the saturation of the picture turned down a bit.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not silver bay. This horse is a shiney buckskin. Some say there is a "satin" gene that makes a horse super shiney, but i believe it has yet to be genetically proven.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It's a buckskin. Like Chiilaa said, the picture is edited. The horse probably just got a bath for pictures, based on how its staged and clean all over. That's why it's shiny.. Mine looks the same way after a bath.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Not silver bay. This horse is a shiney buckskin. Some say there is a "satin" gene that makes a horse super shiney, but i believe it has yet to be genetically proven.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really? That's really interesting! Brock is ridiculously shiny even in his winter coat. I must investigate more!

Agree with Chiilaa on the saturation being turned down, the colours in that background don't look vivid enough to be un-manipulated.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I took the liberty of editing the picture, and turned the saturation back up to a more "normal" level. You can now see a closer approximation of the horse's actual colour.


----------



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

Awe I was kind of hoping he was real so maybe I could find one some day  Oh well I'll stick to the black horses


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Shadow Puppet said:


> Awe I was kind of hoping he was real so maybe I could find one some day  Oh well I'll stick to the black horses


There are buckskins that are that light. Their bodies look almost grey. Like this one:











EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Really? That's really interesting! Brock is ridiculously shiny even in his winter coat. I must investigate more!


There is a legitimate satin gene that exists in rabbits that makes their hair shafts hollow, so they appear to glisten with incredible shine. This is where the myth of a satin gene in horses originates. I don't even know of any research there may currently be going on over it. It's just a myth people bring up whenever an overly shiny horse is posted.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> There is a legitimate satin gene that exists in rabbits that makes their hair shafts hollow, so they appear to glisten with incredible shine. This is where the myth of a satin gene in horses originates. I don't even know of any research there may currently be going on over it. It's just a myth people bring up whenever an overly shiny horse is posted.


Hmmm...time to put Brocky's hair under the microscope! Sadly I don't have the equipment or expertise for de-coding DNA though :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

LOL! 

Cats have a satin type gene too. It's in Bengals, and the tip of the hair shaft is hollow. They call it glitter.

Some colours in horses distribute the pigment within the hair shaft. For exmple, IIRC dun horses are a flatter colour than cream dilutes because the dun restricts the pigment to one side of the hair shaft.


----------

